# need help with g-gode and software



## cliff200400 (May 6, 2020)

hope this is the correct place for this.

Hello 
I am just starting out with a cnc2418 engraving machine I have figured out most of the settings but am having trouble getting the engraver to not do a connecting line to the start point and a connecting line to the next letter when I’m doing txt and also the txt is upside down and backwards.
I’m using candle that came with the unit.
for the txt files I’m using Engraver Master (PachinLaser) 
and is there any other software you can suggest that will do all of the extensions and not just g-code like .nc .nnc .ngc .tap .txt as well as do the drawing all in one package 
I have added 2 pictures for reference.
Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Cliff!

I'm not familiar with that software but does it have a simulation mode by which you can also see this happening? In the software I use, Carveco and Fusion 360, there are settings showing something like 'Safe Z height' and that's the distance above the work piece Z will go up to safely move to the next letter or item in its path.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> and also the txt is upside down and backwards.


The X and Y axis are configured backwards. You need to reverse the axes.




> but am having trouble getting the engraver to not do a connecting line to the start point and a connecting line to the next letter when I’m doing txt


My guess is because you are using laser software, it doesn't output moves to lift the Z axis between letters.


Take a look at the Vectric products, maybe V Carve Desktop.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah, didn't realize that it is laser software.

David


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

As has been suggested, Vectric has excellent products for both design and CAM. They are pricey, though. If you are looking for free programs, take a look at Carbide Create, Easel or CAMlab, which is based on Kiri:Moto. Any of these will be better for your CNC than the laser program you are using now.


----------



## cliff200400 (May 6, 2020)

thanks for all the help I did download these files and tried them but have not seen where they control the cnc unless I am missing something.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Vectric, Carbide Create, etc. doesn't control your CNC. They generate the G-code your CNC controller software uses to tell your router/spindle where to cut and how deep.

David


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

What gcode sender are you using? As David said, the software that we have been talking about so far is CAD/CAM software. None of these "talk" to the machine. They create Gcode, but then you need another program to take that code and send it to the machine.
From what I can see, your machine uses a grbl controller. Some popular free senders are UGS, Chilepepper and CNCjs. Are you using one of them, or something different?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You bought a CNC in that $125 to $250 range depending on if it came with the laser so you might want to stay with the free software choices already mentioned. Remember you don't use the laser software if not using the laser, the free design programes listed will do text as well as vector engraving.

As Gerry pointed out you need to change your settings to correct any backward/upsidedown problems you are having.

As far as Vectric software goes if you wanted to go that route, you could get Cut2D Desktop to start with then upgrade as you learn. Vectric just charges the difference in price between the two software packages to upgrade.


----------



## cliff200400 (May 6, 2020)

i have been trying some of the software that you all mentioned like CNCjs and that works but still having trouble getting the x y set correctly I can change it in one program but not the other and it does not make any difference but I will keep at it until I do get working I also have ordered a laser for my cnc and will give that a try as well.
thanks for all the help I do appreciate it all and I will let you all know what I come up with.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

Search on "x and y direction reversed in grbl".

You will find the grbl command to tell you what your settings are now, and what to change them to.


----------



## cliff200400 (May 6, 2020)

started using CNCjs it was doing the same thing then I found a link to some of the commands in the format that it was using (i.e) $23=2 and my letters are all the correct way.
I have my x axis and the z axis all set for the correct way as well.
just having trouble getting the y axis correct right now back=- forward=+ witch should be the other way around.

I get that working I will be all set thanks for pointing me in the right direction. :smile:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cliff your CNC is a C beam configuration so when the table moves toward the back your cut is a negative (-Y), when the table moves to the front the cut is a positive (+Y).


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cliff would you like a test file to see if it is cutting correctly?

If so

I need to know a few things:

1. What bit do you want to use? End mill or V-bit? What size and if a V-bit what angle?
2. What size is the material you want to use Z x X x Y and mm or inches?
3. Where do you want to zero on your material, if it is one of the corners, which one, or do you want to use the center of the material?

If you got that figured out already then start cutting and have some fun! Show us what you are doing.


----------

